# Handmade Wooden Hand Plane Sets



## tinnman65

Thanks for the review, I thought they would be great planes when he offered them. I'm still in the steel plane world myself, maybe I should branch out.


----------



## MNedman

Thanks for that review Dennis, I'm sure that they are awesome to use. Great job building them Paul, I hope you sell a ton!


----------



## shipwright

Thanks Dennis, I'm glad you like them.


----------



## RogerBean

Dennis,
Thanks for the review. They are really lovely tools, and good to hear they work as well as they look. Perhaps I'll have to reevaluate my view on wooden planes as well. 
Roger


----------



## shirty

Thanks for the review. I am always curious about wood planes but have never had a chance to try them out myself.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for this review, Dennis. Those planes are beautiful.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

